# Beethoven String Quartets



## manueelster

Hey! I want to purchase the complete Beethoven´s String Quartets. I've found The Emerson Quartet Set, the Amadeus Quartet Set and the Tokyo Quartet Set. The last one costs almost 3 times the other ones!!! Is there any reason for that? Any recomendations among the mentioned ones? Any recomendation besides those ones?


----------



## KenOC

manueelster said:


> Hey! I want to purchase the complete Beethoven´s String Quartets. I've found The Emerson Quartet Set, the Amadeus Quartet Set and the Tokyo Quartet Set. The last one costs almost 3 times the other ones!!! Is there any reason for that? Any recomendations among the mentioned ones? Any recomendation besides those ones?


The earlier Tokyo set is now available very reasonably, I believe. Takacs rules. Ranked recommendations on complete cycles:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R3T5Y25MLG0WZW/ref=cm_pdp_sylt_title_1


----------



## Ukko

The Vermeer SQ, maybe in 3 boxes.


----------



## Guest

The Takacs Quartet's recordings on Decca! 3 different albums - Early String Quartets, Rasumovsky and Harp Quartets, Late String Quartets.


----------



## Novelette

I have heard some speak slightingly of the Alban Berg Quartet's performance, but theirs remains consistently excellent. Tempo is fairly consistent, excellent skills among the players, pristine sound quality, and a remarkable sensitivity of tone.

I have also listened to Emerson, Tokyo [Mundi cycle], and Melos. All are good, of course.

Listen to clips and see which one suits your taste. Beethoven's are, in my opinion, the finest string quartets in the genre--hardly a unique position.


----------



## ptr

DrMike said:


> The Takacs Quartet's recordings on Decca! 3 different albums - Early String Quartets, Rasumovsky and Harp Quartets, Late String Quartets.


I second DrMike wholeheartedly!

/ptr


----------



## Head_case

There are some great new cycles out - the Prazak Quartet's cycle isn't that cheap but it is stunning:










The Wihan Quartet have also completed their cycle in recent years. They're on the Nimbus Label and aren't too expensive.

My taste for the Beethoven Quartet cycle is definitely old school; the Végh Quartet's cycle; the Hungarian Quartet and the Vlach Quartet are my favourite interpreters. If you listen to vinyl LP, you can probably find a cycle for less than US$20 if you hunt around.

Of the CD cycles, the Alban Berg is completely sterile and technically unblemished. If you're desperate, you can have mine. It's that bad compared to the best cycles out there although it does fit into this increasingly modern trend of technically perfect and emotionally detached classical music.


----------



## ptr

Head_case said:


> Of the CD cycles, the Alban Berg is completely sterile and technically unblemished. If you're desperate, you can have mine. It's that bad compared to the best cycles out there although it does fit into this increasingly modern trend of technically perfect and emotionally detached classical music.


Completely my sentiment, I throw the Emerson's in to this category as well.

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> Completely my sentiment, I throw the Emerson's in to this category as well.
> 
> /ptr


 (ref ABQ)

I consider the Emersons to be the _ne plus ultra_ of cool precision, in a sequence that starts with, say, the _Vermeer_ (lush) > _Guarneri_ (central) > _Petersen_ (precision important) > _ABQ_ (precision ascendent) > _Emerson_ (got there).


----------



## Quartetfore

Don`t forget the Quartetto Italiano. Just a little bit slower in some of the quartets, but beautifully played. Outstanding sound for its time, and fairly cheap for the entire cycle.


----------



## Hausmusik

I agree with the opinion that ABQ can be "sterile." I think they are best in 130, 131, 132 and 133, which you can buy cheaply from the EMI Red Line series. Their Razumovsies are not great. 

Among budget boxes, I think the rereleased RCA Tokyo cycle is probably the best buy. Emerson SQ is a good buy too, despite caveats, they are never less than gripping. (Yes they are aggressive but not as much as the Hagen on DG.) But as one who owns 9 complete or near-complete cycles, I think no one cycle is first-rate in every quartet. 

I disagree with Ken that Takacs "rules," although their middle quartets are superlative. Also worth hearing in the middle quartets are the new Tokyo and the Artemis Quartet. 

Cleveland is very good in excellent sound and individual volumes are quite cheap 3rd party. Kodaly is not to be dismissed, either, in the middle and late quartets, though no longer a bargain since Naxos prices went up. Among historical recordings, I like the mono Budapest partial-cycle. 

Quartetto Italiano is great in Schubert, but I find their Beethoven dull and plodding.


----------



## Vaneyes

manueelster said:


> Hey! I want to purchase the complete Beethoven´s String Quartets. I've found The Emerson Quartet Set, the Amadeus Quartet Set and the Tokyo Quartet Set. The last one costs almost 3 times the other ones!!! Is there any reason for that? Any recomendations among the mentioned ones? Any recomendation besides those ones?


Takacs, I like them for the first half, and ESQ for the latter. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I also like the Takacs overall - I might replace some individual pieces with another group, though - and I also like what the Vegh quartet does with the late ones.


----------



## Itullian

i love the Tokyo on RCA
the Italiano and the
Guarneri set on RCA
and the Prazak.

i like listening to the Emersons a lot but they seem a little too quick and streamlined. but fun.


----------



## opus55

I have Tokyo SQ's Early and Late sets on RCA and they're superb. I wonder how they sound in new Harmonia Mundi recordings.


----------



## KenOC

The Tokyo have two sets on RCA? Didn't know that. I have the Op. 18 quartets on Harmonia Mundi and they're excellent.


----------



## opus55

No, there's only one cycle they did for RCA. Tokyo's Beethoven SQ cycle on RCA used to be sold as three separate sets - early, middle, late quartets. I guess they recently reissued as one box set.

Sorry about the confusion


----------



## KenOC

Sorry I misunderstood! Didn't read carefully...


----------



## Novelette

Hausmusik said:


> I agree with the opinion that ABQ can be "sterile." I think they are best in 130, 131, 132 and 133, which you can buy cheaply from the EMI Red Line series. Their Razumovsies are not great.


Agreed, the Alban Berg Quartet excels in the late quartets, but also on Op. 18/2 in G.


----------



## Alydon

manueelster said:


> Hey! I want to purchase the complete Beethoven´s String Quartets. I've found The Emerson Quartet Set, the Amadeus Quartet Set and the Tokyo Quartet Set. The last one costs almost 3 times the other ones!!! Is there any reason for that? Any recomendations among the mentioned ones? Any recomendation besides those ones?


As someone said to me once, 'buy them all!' But have found a very satisfying Beethoven string quartet experience in the hands of the Takas Quartet, and for me well worth the extra this set costs compared with others. Music is being repackaged and re-released all the time so prices will vary between all the sets all the time. But whatever issue you go for a collection isn't complete without the Busch Quartet's late Beethoven, now available at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Quartetfore

It was not to long ago that the Alban Berg Quartet was held up as one of the best of its time. I wonder why its reputation has gone down. I for myself have no opinion, since I have had very little exposure to the group.


----------



## Ukko

Quartetfore said:


> It was not to long ago that the Alban Berg Quartet was held up as one of the best of its time. I wonder why its reputation has gone down. I for myself have no opinion, since I have had very little exposure to the group.


Opinions expressed here are not necessarily those of the general chamber music loving public.


----------



## KenOC

Just a mention -- there is a very fine set of the late quartets by the Yale Quartet. It was available around Christmas on Amazon as part of one of those huge Bach Guild downloads -- for 99 cents total! Can't find it now -- maybe it's gone. But worth watchng for!


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> Opinions expressed here are not necessarily those of the general chamber music loving public.


They are better . . .:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

ABQ quit, The Lindsays quit, ESQ are quitting. Who else must we kick around, until they hurt so.


----------



## KenOC

This is the Tokyo's last season too.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> ABQ quit, The Lindsays quit, ESQ are quitting. Who else must we kick around, until they hurt so.


And of course the Guarneri quit awhile back. They had a good run.


----------



## Itullian

Quartetfore said:


> It was not to long ago that the Alban Berg Quartet was held up as one of the best of its time. I wonder why its reputation has gone down. I for myself have no opinion, since I have had very little exposure to the group.


i like the ABQ set very much. they were an awesome group.


----------



## Hausmusik

Hilltroll72 said:


> ...the Guarneri quit awhile back. They had a good run.


I have yet to hear a recording by the Guarneri Quartet that is first rate, with the possible (but only possible) exception of their Brahms and Dvorak piano quintets with Rubinstein. Iffy intonation/wide vibrato (two sides of the same problem).

ABQ are in another league entirely both technically and musically. However, I do find their tone sometimes overly harsh.As I mentioned above, I admire their LvB 130-133 and 135 without qualification.


----------



## Quartetfore

As far as I know the Emerson`s are not quiting. They are getting a replacement for David Finckle (Cello) who is leaving the group.


----------



## Ukko

Hausmusik said:


> I have yet to hear a recording by the Guarneri Quartet that is first rate, with the possible (but only possible) exception of their Brahms and Dvorak piano quintets with Rubinstein. Iffy intonation/wide vibrato (two sides of the same problem).


My, my. The Guarneri were significantly better than several of the 'iffy' but recorded ensembles that ply their trade in your bailiwick.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> i like the ABQ set very much. they were an awesome group.


The Alban Berg Quartett has the only complete Beethoven cycle (that I know of) on DVD. These are live performances, very nicely filmed. Their cycle on CD is studio...


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> As far as I know the Emerson`s are not quiting. They are getting a replacement for David Finckle (Cello) who is leaving the group.


Right you are, thank you. I sit corrected. It just feels like it. One Sony Mozart rec. in two years. A Brahms/Schoenberg originally slated for March....


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> The Alban Berg Quartett has the only complete Beethoven cycle (that I know of) on DVD. These are live performances, very nicely filmed. Their cycle on CD is studio...


their live performance is on cd also.
its very good


----------



## jurianbai

Alban Berg video is enjoyable, but with youtube age you can find many HQ video performance of Beethoven string quartet. Try Avalon SQ, Quatuor Ysaye, Borealis sq, Enso sq, Orion sq, Brentano SQ etc. Not complete cycle but good for time passing.


----------



## Quartetfore

Vaneyes said:


> Right you are, thank you. I sit corrected. It just feels like it. One Sony Mozart rec. in two years. A Brahms/Schoenberg originally slated for March....


I had a chance to hear them in concert last month, they played the Brahms 2nd Quartet, the Piano Quintet and the 2nd String Sextet. It was the first time that I heard one of the Sextets "live". An enjoyable concert.


----------



## Jord

Novelette said:


> I have heard some speak slightingly of the Alban Berg Quartet's performance


I just bought this collection of Amazon for £13, arrived yesterday, i don't have any other performances of his String Quartets, and i haven't listened to them all yet but i have no problems so far. I'd definitely recommend getting them if you aren't looking at spending too much


----------



## Hausmusik

Hilltroll72 said:


> My, my...better than several of the 'iffy' but recorded ensembles that ply their trade in your bailiwick.


*From the Terms of Service:*

[Do not post] *derogatory *or inflammatory messages with the *deliberate intent to bait* users into responding, ranging from *subtle jibes* to outright personal attacks.

*Do not post comments about other members person* or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). *Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal *and never resort to »ad homs«.


----------



## Guest

Alright, now, folks. If there is one thing I think we can all agree about . . . it is that Dr. Mike is always right. And for me, the Takacs Quartet has THE BEST recordings of the entire cycle that money can buy. So go buy those!

Just remember - if everybody agreed with me, they'd all be right!

:tiphat:


----------



## Quartetfore

I have the last three Schubert Quartets by the Takacs, and they are great.


----------



## Guest

How did you get the last 3? Is it on Hyperion? Because I have their recording of the Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden quartets, and then a new recording of the quintet, but not a recording that has 3 quartets.


----------



## ptr

Quartetfore said:


> I have the last three Schubert Quartets by the Takacs, and they are great.


As are their Haydn Op 76 on Decca!

/ptr


----------



## Quartetfore

The last Quartet is on Decca, made before they went to Hyperion.


----------



## Hausmusik

I *love *the Takacs 887 on Decca. The "D&TM" and "Rosamunde" on Hyperion, not so much. (I find the D&TM especially to be too agressive--cf. the last minute or so of the first movement, where they just plow ahead and don't achieve the hushed intensity of say Tokyo Qt, etc.)

But Marvel liked the Hyperion recording of "Rosamunde" enough to use it in the soundtrack of _The Avengers.

_I'd like to hear their earlier Decca recordings of those quartets.


----------



## moody

Hausmusik said:


> I have yet to hear a recording by the Guarneri Quartet that is first rate, with the possible (but only possible) exception of their Brahms and Dvorak piano quintets with Rubinstein. Iffy intonation/wide vibrato (two sides of the same problem).
> 
> ABQ are in another league entirely both technically and musically. However, I do find their tone sometimes overly harsh.As I mentioned above, I admire their LvB 130-133 and 135 without qualification.


The Guaneri were an award winning goup of great renown and I detect none of the problems that you mention.


----------



## Guest

I own, I believe, all of the Takacs recordings on the Hyperion label - both of the Schubert recordings, the two Haydn recordings, the two Brahms recordings, the Schumann recording. I also have some of their Decca recordings - all three of the Beethoven quartet albums, their Dvorak Piano Quintet recording, and their Borodin/Smetana recording. I enjoy all of them - the Borodin/Smetana and Schumann recordings not as much as the others, but I still enjoy them all quite a bit. Today I am listening to the early Beethoven Quartets. The middle and late quartets get a lot of attention, but these early ones are also quite good. 

I've noticed that there are also several Takacs recordings on the Hungaraton label. I'm guessing prior to their days on Decca? I don't know how these compare with later recordings - in some cases, it looks like you can do a direct comparison. They recorded the Bartok quartets for both Hungaraton and Decca.


----------



## Hausmusik

moody said:


> The Guaneri were an award winning goup of great renown and I detect none of the problems that you mention.


It is not surprising they won awards, as their rather thick/pitchy vibrato was once in fashion. It is not to my taste. To each his or her own, of course. Cheers.


----------



## Guest

It never ceases to amaze me on this forum how incensed people can get that not everybody shares their exact same opinions on every single possible subject. What a boring place this would be if we all said the same thing. Some people like one ensemble, some another. That is human nature. As far as I have been able to tell, the extent to which others like what it is I like has absolutely no impact whatsoever on my own personal enjoyment. I like to hear, though, what other people like, in deciding whether I should try something. But I could really care less if someone else doesn't like what I like.


----------



## Hausmusik

I agree, Dr. Mike. Such disagreement is the spice of life. In real life, I love debating this stuff with my friends who are into CM. I don't know why anyone would come to a chat room except to encounter people with ideas of their own. As the tastes of any culturally healthy person are not set in stone but evolve over time, we should enjoy learning from other perspectives. I wish we could all refrain from belittling and badgering people whose tastes do not match ours 100%. Cheers.



DrMike said:


> It never ceases to amaze me on this forum how incensed people can get that not everybody shares their exact same opinions on every single possible subject. What a boring place this would be if we all said the same thing. Some people like one ensemble, some another. That is human nature. As far as I have been able to tell, the extent to which others like what it is I like has absolutely no impact whatsoever on my own personal enjoyment. I like to hear, though, what other people like, in deciding whether I should try something. But I could really care less if someone else doesn't like what I like.


----------



## Head_case

...and there's nothing quite as funny peculiar as a bunch of classical music fans arguing splinters over which is the best Beethoven Quartet cycle. Teenage loving pop music fans must think we're a weird bunch of weirdos. 

Who would have thought that classical music fans argue over the Takacs vs Alban Berg when pint sized Justin Bieber vs Adele arguments are all the rage?


----------



## Vaneyes

There's always room for direction and improvement. Even Charles Van Doren with all of his degrees had to be given the answers.


----------



## KenOC

Head_case said:


> ...and there's nothing quite as funny peculiar as a bunch of classical music fans arguing splinters over which is the best Beethoven Quartet cycle. Teenage loving pop music fans must think we're a weird bunch of weirdos.


"We speak of things that matter, with words that must be said..." --Simon and Garfunkel, having us on a bit.


----------



## Hausmusik

moody said:


> The Guaneri were an award winning goup of great renown and I detect none of the problems that you mention.


I thought I'd give another listen to the one Guarneri recording currently in my library, to see if I was misremembering.

I am listening right now to the primo of the Brahms Piano Quintet in f, with the Guarneri + Rubinstein. Arnold Steinhardt, on first violin, repeatedly comes in just slightly under pitch. Slight but it's painful to my ear. Now it is possible it's distortion on the recording, but the recording I have is the remastered Rubinstein edition. Also, I don't hear that pitchiness in the piano, or the cello for that matter.

On a musical rather than technical note, I find the deployment of glissando excessive for my taste, especially as it underscores the tendency to pitchiness in the strings.

However, I still think this performance is worthwhile on account of Rubinstein. Also, Glenn Gould said this was his favorite chamber recording, or something like that.

I managed to find it on YouTube, so you can listen + judge for yourself.


----------



## Guest

Head_case said:


> ...and there's nothing quite as funny peculiar as a bunch of classical music fans arguing splinters over which is the best Beethoven Quartet cycle. Teenage loving pop music fans must think we're a weird bunch of weirdos.
> 
> Who would have thought that classical music fans argue over the Takacs vs Alban Berg when pint sized Justin Bieber vs Adele arguments are all the rage?


You better not be dissing on the Bieb! 'Cause I'm like baby, baby, baby, ooh my baby, baby, baby.


----------



## Guest

Are you talkin' about me? I better not hear any s*** about me, or I'm gonna bring it with my homey Carrot Top, who is going to open a can on all of you!


----------



## jani

I haven't listened to his string quartets really in depth but i rarely listen to them because some of the are so emotionally intense that i don't want to listen to them often.


----------



## Quartetfore

With Olympian calm, I will stay above the current fray as befits my long grey beard. I do however agree with the good docter. it all comes down to "you pay your money and take your choice.


----------



## moody

Hausmusik said:


> I agree, Dr. Mike. Such disagreement is the spice of life. In real life, I love debating this stuff with my friends who are into CM. I don't know why anyone would come to a chat room except to encounter people with ideas of their own. As the tastes of any culturally healthy person are not set in stone but evolve over time, we should enjoy learning from other perspectives. I wish we could all refrain from belittling and badgering people whose tastes do not match ours 100%. Cheers.


You are so right,my sentiments exactly,but naturally you can only hope that the people who one encounters have something sensible and knowledgeable to say.


----------



## Head_case

DrMike said:


> You better not be dissing on the Bieb! 'Cause I'm like baby, baby, baby, ooh my baby, baby, baby.


Who me? 

Surely not..!! Although Justin Bieber's fans don't realise that when they sing about their baby, he's punting for breast milk :lol:


----------



## Guest

Head_case said:


> Who me?
> 
> Surely not..!! Although Justin Bieber's fans don't realise that when they sing about their baby, he's punting for breast milk :lol:


What do you think Carrot Top stores in those pecs?


----------



## Head_case

DrMike said:


> What do you think Carrot Top stores in those pecs?


I really don't know ... I guess I've been caught out! 

I'm a fraud...! I did well to spell Bieber correctly but obviously I don't understand the latest about pop music and I'm clearly just a classical music fan pretending I know something about pop music!

But I did google Carrot Top and I couldn't see how he could be Bieber's mother? 










PS. Thanks for ruining tonight's sleep with awful haunting images of Carrot Top :/


----------



## Guest

You know you love Carrot Top!!!!!!!


----------



## Head_case

Please.....stop. I admit defeat. Let''s please argue about the Alban Berg Quartet being inferior to the Vlach Quartet and the Hungarian Quartet recordings. I actually like this kind of geekiness! 

Pop culture ...bleh.


----------



## Quartetfore

Who is Carrot Top???


----------



## Head_case

err....Quartetfore ...look at the carrot coloured image at the top of this page... and weep!


----------



## moody

Head_case said:


> err....Quartetfore ...look at the carrot coloured image at the top of this page... and weep!


Yes,bhut WHO is carrot top ??


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> Yes,bhut WHO is carrot top ??


Some would call him a comedian - and I stress SOME. He used to be a scrawny guy with red hair. Then he turned freaky and started working out (and doing who knows what else). He has a regular show in Vegas. His main act is to use props - mostly things he creates, and the comedy (used in its loosest sense) is him describing the objects and what they do. Go look him up on YouTube.


----------



## Quartetfore

DrMike said:


> Some would call him a comedian - and I stress SOME. He used to be a scrawny guy with red hair. Then he turned freaky and started working out (and doing who knows what else). He has a regular show in Vegas. His main act is to use props - mostly things he creates, and the comedy (used in its loosest sense) is him describing the objects and what they do. Go look him up on YouTube.


I think that I will pass


----------



## KenOC

Quartetfore said:


> I think that I will pass


He's also 1st violin in the Carotene Quartet, specializing in Kalliwoda.


----------



## moody

DrMike said:


> Some would call him a comedian - and I stress SOME. He used to be a scrawny guy with red hair. Then he turned freaky and started working out (and doing who knows what else). He has a regular show in Vegas. His main act is to use props - mostly things he creates, and the comedy (used in its loosest sense) is him describing the objects and what they do. Go look him up on YouTube.


Sounds like he's best avoided,we have plenty of unfunny comedians here,


----------



## Quartetfore

KenOC said:


> He's also 1st violin in the Carotene Quartet, specializing in Kalliwoda.


Not bad, not bad at all. By the way, have you heard the Kalliwoda Quartets?. I downloaded two several months ago, and they are very enjoyable


----------



## realdealblues

I have the Takacs, Alban Berg, Quartetto Italiano, Emerson, Kodaly & Amadeus Quartet recordings.

I still come back to the Amadeus Quartet. They aren't as perfect or as polished as most the others but to me they have a more traditional lyrical approach to them and for me bring out the more "human" qualities in the works.


----------



## Hausmusik

realdealblues said:


> Amadeus Quartet...aren't as perfect or as polished as most the others but to me they have a more traditional lyrical approach to them and for me bring out the more "human" qualities in the works.


I'm curious what you mean by "human." Do you simply mean fallible (i.e. not "as perfect or polished"), or something more than that?


----------



## Guest

I have been working my way through the Takacs cycle all week, and today I am on the late quartets. I am currently on the 14th. I still say the Takacs are the best, and we all know that my word is law!


----------



## Quartetfore

The High Court is waiting for you.


----------



## realdealblues

Hausmusik said:


> I'm curious what you mean by "human." Do you simply mean fallible (i.e. not "as perfect or polished"), or something more than that?


More "human" to me is more on the side of emotional and Beethoven's own personality. Not just Beethoven's Joy, or Anger or Sadness but also his Humor, his Internal Struggles, his Triumph's and Defeats...his Fears. When I hear the Amadeus Quartet play I feel more "in tune" for lack of a better description with the works themselves and what he may have been feeling or thinking at the time of their conception. That's why I don't necessarily believe in "Proper or Best Interpretations", merely the ones that speak to "Me" personally the most and create a special connection with the work that I'm listening too within myself.


----------



## moody

Hausmusik said:


> I thought I'd give another listen to the one Guarneri recording currently in my library, to see if I was misremembering.
> 
> I am listening right now to the primo of the Brahms Piano Quintet in f, with the Guarneri + Rubinstein. Arnold Steinhardt, on first violin, repeatedly comes in just slightly under pitch. Slight but it's painful to my ear. Now it is possible it's distortion on the recording, but the recording I have is the remastered Rubinstein edition. Also, I don't hear that pitchiness in the piano, or the cello for that matter.
> 
> On a musical rather than technical note, I find the deployment of glissando excessive for my taste, especially as it underscores the tendency to pitchiness in the strings.
> 
> However, I still think this performance is worthwhile on account of Rubinstein. Also, Glenn Gould said this was his favorite chamber recording, or something like that.
> 
> I managed to find it on YouTube, so you can listen + judge for yourself.


Very thoughtful of you,but I'm still reeling after being told that most of the quartets that I have recordings of are----"out of fashion" ??
Goodbye to the Busch,the Hollywood,the Amadeus, the Pro Arte, I've never heard of such a thing. I must also say,who cares as long as you enjoy them because after all I'm certainly out of fashion.


----------



## Hausmusik

moody said:


> I'm still reeling after being told that most of the quartets that I have recordings of are----"out of fashion" ??
> Goodbye to the Busch,the Hollywood,the Amadeus, the Pro Arte.


This is a complete misrepresentation (by way of overextrapolation) of what I wrote. I would respectfully ask, moody, that if you won't show me the respect of quoting me accurately, rather than trying to twist my words like this as part of some strategy for marginalizing me, in violation of the spirit of civility described in the TOS, that you refrain from conversing with me altogether.


----------



## Ukko

Hausmusik said:


> This is a complete misrepresentation (by way of overextrapolation) of what I wrote. I would respectfully ask, moody, that if you won't show me the respect of quoting me accurately, rather than trying to twist my words like this as part of some strategy for marginalizing me, in violation of the spirit of civility described in the TOS, that you refrain from conversing with me altogether.


Jeez, calm down a little, guy. Posts to the board are not 'conversations with you', they are comments to the community. You are quoted for purposes of relevance only. It is in the nature of such public comments that hyperbole be employed. It should be possible to engage in this sort of communal repartee without drawing lightening from the Krew.


----------



## Quartetfore

Second the motion!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Can we all step back a little and take a breather? 

Let's start anew and give each other the benefit of the doubt that we are not all deliberately trolling, insulting each other and so on. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

mamascarlatti said:


> Can we all step back a little and take a breather?
> 
> Let's start anew and give each other the benefit of the doubt that we are not all deliberately trolling, insulting each other and so on.
> 
> :tiphat:


Yeah, second that motion. There have been false accusations flying around TC for several days now. Maybe it's cabin fever, at least for folks in the northern hemisphere temperate zone.


----------



## Head_case

I just heard Beethoven's string quartet in F (Grosse Fuge finale) played by the Modigliani Quartet today. Don't know this group, although they play with an elegant and charming style - no great insights or mindblowing wacky interpretration - just refined splendidly delightful live music. It was a really lovely concert  

If it's played this well, I'd rather hear Beethoven string quartets played live over a recording any day


----------



## Ukko

Head_case said:


> If it's played this well, I'd rather hear Beethoven string quartets played live over a recording any day


 Well yes, that may be a general consensus of preference, for music in general.


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> Well yes, that may be a general consensus of preference, for music in general.


Nooooohh!!

The number of heavy metal concerts I used to go to in my teens with hair oil flying everywhere during the mosh pit with full on cigarettes and weed being smoked in the same dark dungeon of a venue with something soft and squishy like beer puke vomit rolled into a 2 hour ear bleeding concert .....I can live with out those and just buy the CD 

Loud bass only or bass mostly concerts with miming singers are also out - no point in listening to them live if they're not singing alive :lol:

And last month's concert was near asphyxiation. "The woman with the unbelievably smelly armpits" sat right next to me as I was listening to Haydn's Frog Quartet: her smell, and Haydn's Frog just made me go completely rare bit after 10 minutes! And then worse was to come as her body odour wafted over the whole row as civilised gentry and madames who initially squirmed uneasily when noticing the inedescribable waft of B.O. , yet pretending not to squirm, as is prone to do in the English chamber hall way, became ADHD agitated and ready to go potty beserk as sanity takes leave during the interrupted intermezzo of Bartok string quartet No.II scherzo.

This concert...Beethoven's F major, coupled with Ravel's F major....was a relief. The Modigliani Quartet are very schoolboy civilised and great stage performers. They will be really sublime when they finally mature in their artistry. The first violinist had a thick Italian accent or something and I couldn't understand a word he said apart from 'dinner' which translated by the deaf lady next to me, who was able to lip read from the front row, said: 'it's the menu'. So I realised he was going to play a menuet for encore 

I've also realised I probably qualify for a complete snob now. I'd rather pay double the price for a front row better concert ticket with people who can afford to use deodorant :lol:


----------



## Ukko

^^  I really should have typed _classical_ music - but that wouldn't ward off the armpit woman.

I am sure that she had intended to shower for the past several days, but something always came up.


----------



## KenOC

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am sure that she had intended to shower for the past several days, but something always came up.


There comes a point when even the shower won't let you in.


----------



## Ukko

KenOC said:


> There comes a point when even the shower won't let you in.


That may be an Urban Legend, possibly reinforced by the circumstances. Most home showers are enclosed spaces; the threat of being overcome by the fumes activated when warm water is first applied...


----------



## jurianbai

Hmm.. looks like Modigliani Quartet meantioned is not just a quartet next door, ...website http://www.modiglianiquartet.com/disco_en.html

thanks for introduction on them.


----------



## Head_case

They have a very harmonious blending and their technique is very flawless and elegant. I wouldn't say that I gravitate towards this style intuitively - but I think you would probably love them for their gallic flair. They play on historical 18th century instruments (which explains the tonal blending) and they specialise in Haydn; early Schubert, Mendelsohn, Schumann - the kind of popular classical quartet repertoire which well, is popular 

Distraction. Their new disc has just been released - which you'll also love. It may contain one of the most 'exciting' versions of the Saint Saens string quartet yet :lol:










Just watch the vid:






They only made it a month ago. At 1.40minutes, what do you think of those chandeliers?

I really like them :lol:

Anyway, they are one of the youngest string quartet ensembles I've seen play in some time so I'm not going to make any snide remarks, other than to say that it's very unusual for the viola player to be taller than the cellist :lol:

The video sound quality doesn't reflect their tonal blending at all. In concert, they were just seamless. Would love to hear them complete a Beethoven string quartet cycle next


----------



## Quartetfore

The are just about 10 years old as a group, in the world of the String Quartet they are in the baby class.
Come now admit that in your heart of hearts you like the Saint-Saens 1st Quartet


----------



## Ukko

Jeez, the sound in that video is a mess.


----------



## jurianbai

I missed that youtube video when looking at their profile. I am now collecting quality string quartet video so thanks again. Saint saens I can listen, in fact SS is one of composer that his works always worked to me. Like his violin sonata and piano quartets.


----------



## Head_case

Quartetfore said:


> The are just about 10 years old as a group, in the world of the String Quartet they are in the baby class.
> Come now admit that in your heart of hearts you like the Saint-Saens 1st Quartet


Well it's not bad going - any younger string quartet ensemble with more experience would have had to meet in the perinatal delivery suite when the umbilical cord was being carefully preserved for violin bows so that the quartet members could get a better tonal sealing than this 

Argh. Another duplicate Debussy/Ravel coupling just for the Saints Saens new interpretation.

Is it worth it? :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

No mo' mundane couplings...said the woman without deodorant.


----------



## Head_case

Q: Hmmm...why is deodorant so topical in this forum?








A: Because B.O. starts from under the skin :tiphat:


----------



## Blake

Alban Berg and Gaurneri


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Je vous propose aussi le Quatuor Talich! - my favourite set for the same reasons, I think, as realdealblues likes the Amadeus. I'm surprised that no-one else has mentioned them. As an ensemble they communicate passion and deep love and understanding of this repertoire.

I don't quite have any full set (though all but Op. 18/1 and 2 by the Quartetto Italiano) but enjoy excellent and varied interpretations by the above two and the Tokyo, Takács, Alban Berg and Endellion Quartets.

The one problematic set of recordings has been the highly regarded Lindsays on ASV - how much I've wanted to like them as the quartet in residence for some time at Manchester University - because I find the intonation of one of the violins not quite right. I am learning to appreciate their Beethoven but I don't think I'll ever love it.

I agree that no one quartet holds the key to these works in their entirety and the best thing to do is probably to keep listening to 'fresh' accounts, old and new.


----------



## Quartetfore

The American press (classicstoday.com) has never been very kind to the Lindsays, I could never understand why. Are they still together, I thought that they had retired.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Quartetfore said:


> The American press (classicstoday.com) has never been very kind to the Lindsays, I could never understand why. Are they still together, I thought that they had retired.


They retired in 2005 (according to Wikipedia). The Penguin Guide has been very keen on them, but their Beethoven hasn't been greatly to my liking, being very 'angular' indeed (plus the intonation)


----------



## jimsumner

Quartetfore said:


> The American press (classicstoday.com) has never been very kind to the Lindsays, I could never understand why. Are they still together, I thought that they had retired.


Much of the criticism of the Lindays has been based on their intonation problems.


----------



## tovaris

1. Takacs
2. Vegh (!)
3. Quartetto Italiano
4. Busch
5. Tokyo

in that order for me


----------



## violadude

For anyone interested, here is a youtube channel that has uploaded live performances of all the Beethoven string quartets by various performers from some kind of concert marathon of them. I found most of the performances pretty satisfying.


----------



## csacks

I bought the String Quartets from iTunes, in a version from The Amadeus Quartet. Well recorded, well performed and good price. Turnaboutvox mentioned them just recently. I agree.


----------



## Guest

I'm quite taken with the Quartetto di Cremona--the first two installments are superb, both sonically and musically. They've been coached by Piero Farulli of the Quartetto Italiano, and were formed in 2000.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm quite taken with the Quartetto di Cremona--the first two installments are superb, both sonically and musically. They've been coached by Piero Farulli of the Quartetto Italiano, and were formed in 2000.


Thanks for the 'heads up' on the Quartetto di Cremona - I must investigate!


----------



## JohnD

moody said:


> Very thoughtful of you,but I'm still reeling after being told that most of the quartets that I have recordings of are----"out of fashion" ??
> Goodbye to the Busch,*the Hollywood*,the Amadeus, the Pro Arte, I've never heard of such a thing. I must also say,who cares as long as you enjoy them because after all I'm certainly out of fashion.


If it's any consolation, I've heard that Randy Newman is a big fan of the Hollywood String Quartet's recordings of the early Beethoven Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

Resurrecting this thread to mention that the Belcea Quartet's Beethoven String Quartet cycle is available as a download for $9.95 from CD Universe. Sounds like a very good bargain. I've heard good things about this cycle and will be getting it this evening. It's available here:

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9126585&style=all


----------



## DiesIraeCX

KenOC said:


> Resurrecting this thread to mention that the Belcea Quartet's Beethoven String Quartet cycle is available as a download for $9.95 from CD Universe. Sounds like a very good bargain. I've heard good things about this cycle and will be getting it this evening. It's available here:
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9126585&style=all


Wow! Purchased and downloading! Thanks, Ken.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Resurrecting this thread to mention that the Belcea Quartet's Beethoven String Quartet cycle is available as a download for $9.95 from CD Universe. Sounds like a very good bargain. I've heard good things about this cycle and will be getting it this evening. It's available here:
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9126585&style=all


I bought this ones for € 15.00 shipped from Austria.


----------



## Guest

I'm not as impressed by the Cremona bunch as I was at first--sometimes they tend to be overly aggressive.


----------



## Guest

^^ However, I listened to their Op.133 and Op.59 No.1 today--while still aggressive, they don't sacrifice musicality, and their intensity and energy can be quite thrilling. I hadn't listened to any of their recordings since I bought a tube amp, so now their tone is not as abrasive, either, so that probably helps. For an even warmer tone, I suggest the Tokyo SQ on Harmonia Mundi. If only they played with some of the Cremona's intensity!


----------



## Omicron9

My faves:

For performance, Quartetto Italiano. Philips box set.
For overall, including recording quality, Emerson on DG. I can hear the cello parts more clearly on this recording than any other.

Special mention: for the Late Quartets, Melos on DG.

Regards,
-09


----------



## Captainnumber36

I love the Alan Berg Quartet cycle.


----------



## Merl

Wow, this is a really, really old thread. Browsing back, some of those names from years ago brought back memories (not always fond ones). Lol


----------



## justekaia

I have given away my Vegh, Emerson, Alban Berg. Too old-fashioned and stiff to my taste.
Quatuor Mosaiques (incomplete cycle) are interesting on period instruments.
Otherwise I recommend Prazak, Takacs, Belcea, Hagen, Artemis.


----------

